# 2018 Oscar Nominations



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2018)

*Original Score:*

“Dunkirk,” Hans Zimmer
“Phantom Thread,” Jonny Greenwood
“The Shape of Water,” Alexandre Desplat
“Star Wars: The Last Jedi,” John Williams
“Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri,” Carter Burwell

complete list
http://variety.com/2018/film/news/list-2018-oscar-nominations-1202668757/


----------



## bryla (Jan 23, 2018)

And just to toot my own horn: I orchestrated the music for Last Men In Aleppo that is nominated for Best documentary!
/Tooting


----------



## TGV (Jan 23, 2018)

bryla said:


> toot my own horn


Toot it as loud as you can. Congratulations.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2018)

Congratulations sir.



bryla said:


> And just to toot my own horn: I orchestrated the music for Last Men In Aleppo that is nominated for Best documentary!
> /Tooting


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm not going to say which one it was, but one of those nominees is the only score that has ever made me stop watching a really good film because the music annoyed me so much.

That's not an exaggeration - I literally had to turn it off.

But I will say that it wasn't Dunkirk or Star Wars - I haven't watched those two yet. It wasn't Three Billboards either, because that was an outstanding film that deserves to win all kinds of awards. And I certainly did watch Phantom Thread all the way through and really liked it.


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 23, 2018)

I think they should just give the Oscar to Thomas Newman. Doesn't matter for what film at this point.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2018)

TX for the heads up Nick, shame I usually admire that man you did not name very much, the filmaker I can live without.

He has the inside track I think already winning the Golden Globe.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 23, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'm not going to say which one it was, but one of those nominees is the only score that has ever made me stop watching a really good film because the music annoyed me so much.
> 
> That's not an exaggeration - I literally had to turn it off.
> 
> But I will say that it wasn't Dunkirk or Star Wars - I haven't watched those two yet. It wasn't Three Billboards either, because that was an outstanding film that deserves to win all kinds of awards. And I certainly did watch Phantom Thread all the way through and really liked it.



Ok NOW - I have to watch and listen to (Desplat). To date, he's been nuts on.  (didn't he win if for another recent awards show of the 30 that are now a yearly event.) :(


----------



## Vin (Jan 23, 2018)

patrick76 said:


> I think they should just give the Oscar to Thomas Newman. Doesn't matter for what film at this point.



This.

On topic: Go, Jonny, go go.


----------



## bryla (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks guys! I worked on a score that was shortlisted for best original score as well so I'm a bit overwhelmed with this.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd like to see Williams win one more Oscar before he retires or (forgive the morbidity) shuffles off this mortal coil.
It would be nice for him to bookend his Oscar wins with music to Star Wars...ok technically he won his first Oscar for Fiddler on the Roof (adapting music) and then for JAWS but who's counting? lol


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't like most of the scores elected. Though this probably doesn't qualify, this was the best score of the year in my honestly humble opinion:


----------



## AR (Jan 24, 2018)

I love John Powells score for Ferdinand. ...I hate that the jury gives scores a nomination only because the movie is probably a best picture contender.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 24, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> I don't like most of the scores elected. Though this probably doesn't qualify, this was the best score of the year in my honestly humble opinion:



Are you also on FSM forum? Someone on there was also lauding this score. I listened a little bit to clips on YouTube and its quite lovely but it's a TV score to a foreign series so there would not be any reason for it to be nominated. But it is quite well written


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 24, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> Are you also on FSM forum? Someone on there was also lauding this score. I listened a little bit to clips on YouTube and its quite lovely but it's a TV score to a foreign series so there would not be any reason for it to be nominated. But it is quite well written



Oh, a film score forum! Geez, thanks for telling me about this, I'll have to sign up (right, like I need another reason to waste time not writing lol!).

I'm actually relieved people over there like it. It's quite a piece of craftsmanship imo.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 24, 2018)

Dunkirk's gonna win.



AR said:


> I love John Powells score for Ferdinand. ...I hate that the jury gives scores a nomination only because the movie is probably a best picture contender.



Would think also there'd be nods for MG's Apes score, etc.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 24, 2018)

So Christopher Nolan's watch collection is going to win the Academy Award for Best Score?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 24, 2018)

Didnt followed and watched the oscars for 20 years.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 24, 2018)

But you have posted here, hmmmmmmm



AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Didnt followed and watched the oscars for 20 years.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 24, 2018)

I wonder what 66 ehrus on stage would sound like.


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 24, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Dunkirk's gonna win.
> 
> 
> 
> Would think also there'd be nods for MG's Apes score, etc.


I was surprised when Interstellar lost to The Grand Budapest Hotel (nothing against the score). Why do you think Dunkirk will win? 

...I sort of hate the Academy Awards, but at the same time I get it. I just always feel like rolling my eyes a bit at any competition for the Arts.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 24, 2018)

It ain't about the Arts, it's about selling tickets.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 24, 2018)

patrick76 said:


> Why do you think Dunkirk will win?



Look at the very long list of people who "won for the wrong film" just to be recognized (Morgan Freeman, Martin Scorsese, Leonardo DiCaprio etc). It's all politics. This award is the Academy's opportunity to retroactively recognize Interstellar and Inception which they should have at the time (not to mention TDK!) and the consensus to do so will be strong because, no offense intended, there is no other miraculously standout score that _has_ to get the award.

The Oscars for our category are pretty consistently silly... My winner's list would be

2008 - There Will Be Blood (not nominated because of stupid rules) or The Dark Knight (not even nominated)
2009 - Sherlock Holmes (nominated but lost)
2010 - How To Train Your Dragon (nominated but lost). Maybe Inception (also nominated but lost)
2011 - The Adventures Of Tintin (nominated but lost)
2012 - Skyfall (nominated but lost)
2013 - Gravity (it won)
2014 - The Theory Of Everything (nominated but lost)
2015 - Sicario (worst snub on this list! nominated but lost)
2016 - didn't see enough films to make an informed judgement
2017 - Arrival (not nominated because of stupid rules)

that's a rate of 1 in 10...

What's funny is if you went by my list Zimmer would already have 2 or 3 new Oscars.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 24, 2018)

Not a fan of that list but I agree that the Oscars are bs. And especially in recent years in this category. The only positives for me were Mr. Turner and Tinker Taylor getting nominated and Ennio winning.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 24, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> I’m sorry but that list...ugh.



I adore good scores buried in bad movies. If you gave me my preference Basil Poledouris would have won an Oscar for Starship Troopers.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 24, 2018)

NoamL said:


> I adore good scores buried in bad movies. If you gave me my preference Basil Poledouris would have won an Oscar for Starship Troopers.



I’m totally guilty of that as well.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jan 25, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> I don't like most of the scores elected. Though this probably doesn't qualify, this was the best score of the year in my honestly humble opinion:




Incredible! Yoko Kanno is such a master – hadn't heard this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 25, 2018)

Brendon Williams said:


> Incredible! Yoko Kanno is such a master – hadn't heard this. Thanks for sharing!



I agree, even just from that score it's apparent Kanno is a master.


----------



## Kony (Jan 25, 2018)

patrick76 said:


> I was surprised when Interstellar lost to The Grand Budapest Hotel


I was surprised that Mica Levi didn't get nominated for Jackie


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jan 25, 2018)

AR said:


> ...I hate that the jury gives scores a nomination only because the movie is probably a best picture contender.



Yes I always find that a real shame, too. It does seem that nominations for Best Score are somewhat linked to films that have already been nominated in other categories - but a nomination should really be based on what really is a great score.

On a slight tangent - am I the only one who feels that the Oscars in general have really lost a lot of its appeal and lustre after the scandals over the past year?

Sure, it has always had a large amount of fake-ness and make-believe attached to it, but now that we know so much more of the going ons of the past, it makes quite a mockery of past ceremonies. If you haven't read Salma Hayek's piece on how you-know-who (and I don't mean Lord Voldemort) treated her, and what an absolute mockery it made of the Oscar wins for the film Frida (2002), it is really worth reading.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...ontributors/salma-hayek-harvey-weinstein.html 

I feel it's a bit like Olympic medal ceremonies, where a year later all the top 3 have been subsequently disqualified.


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 25, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> I'd like to see Williams win one more Oscar before he retires or (forgive the morbidity) shuffles off this mortal coil.
> It would be nice for him to bookend his Oscar wins with music to Star Wars...ok technically he won his first Oscar for Fiddler on the Roof (adapting music) and then for JAWS but who's counting? lol



I'm all for Williams receiving any kind of honor. He should...he's the greatest living film composer besides Morricone, right?


----------



## benuzzell (Jan 25, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> I'm all for Williams receiving any kind of honor. He should...he's the greatest living film composer besides Morricone, right?


See, I'm all for giving Williams another award. I agree with you, he's probably the greatest living film composer, and certainly one of the most respected and influential of the last 50 years. But I just don't think he should win the oscar this year for TLJ. It's a great score, but I don't think it's Oscarworthy. Maybe he'll win it for IX, idk. What I'd rather see him win is some sort of new Academy Lifetime Achievement award. I know they have the honorary awards, but he's not eligible for it. I think he certainly deserves having his own special award though.


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 25, 2018)

benuzzell said:


> See, I'm all for giving Williams another award. I agree with you, he's probably the greatest living film composer, and certainly one of the most respected and influential of the last 50 years. But I just don't think he should win the oscar this year for TLJ. It's a great score, but I don't think it's Oscarworthy. Maybe he'll win it for IX, idk. What I'd rather see him win is some sort of new Academy Lifetime Achievement award. I know they have the honorary awards, but he's not eligible for it. I think he certainly deserves having his own special award though.



Shoot, Morricone basically got both that and the award for H8. Can't see why Williams couldn't receive a LAA as well.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 25, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Dunkirk's gonna win.
> 
> 
> 
> Would think also there'd be nods for MG's Apes score, etc.


It was a great film and the music functions very well in it. Writing music for any POTA is a hard thing to do especially following up Goldsmith's seminal original work that was a cross between Berg-serialism and Varese styled textural writing. It was and is one of the greatest film scores ever to be composed


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 25, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> It was a great film and the music functions very well in it. Writing music for any POTA is a hard thing to do especially following up Goldsmith's seminal original work that was a cross between Berg-serialism and Varese styled textural writing. It was and is one of the greatest film scores ever to be composed



You are easy to agree with! Goldsmith is the type of composer who would be hanging easy with Williams and Morricone today; it's a horrible shame that he died so young (but hell, _*any*_ age would be too young to die for such a composer!).


----------



## benuzzell (Jan 25, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> Shoot, Morricone basically got both that and the award for H8. Can't see why Williams couldn't receive a LAA as well.


I think it's because, and I may be wrong here (I usually am), Morricone got the Honorary Award first and the H8 AA second. Whereas JW is already a five-time AA winner. There's no technical reason why he couldn't get one but, as is so usually the case with the AA, tradition and politics comes into it and it usually comes down to those who have given a lot to the industry without prior Academy recognition. But stuff 'em, I say, and give Williams the LAA!

(also, about composers dying too young, I want to throw Kamen into the mix there as well!)


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 25, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Look at the very long list of people who "won for the wrong film" just to be recognized (Morgan Freeman, Martin Scorsese, Leonardo DiCaprio etc). It's all politics. This award is the Academy's opportunity to retroactively recognize Interstellar and Inception which they should have at the time (not to mention TDK!) and the consensus to do so will be strong because, no offense intended, there is no other miraculously standout score that _has_ to get the award.


Good point. Exactly why I think Thomas Newman should win for anything he does at this point. His cumulative work is certainly deserving of the honor imho.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 25, 2018)

Agreed, he is one of the greats!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 19, 2018)

Desplat wins the BAFTA. Along with his Globe will the Oscar be next ?
http://awards.bafta.org/award/2018/film/original-music


----------

